# Temp too low to smoke wood chips



## afogg (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm a newbie smoker with a MES30 and I'm smoking my first bacon today. I set the temp between 120-130 but I didnt realize that temp is too low for the wood to start smoking. I tried lighting it on fire  but it just goes up in flames and the smoke doesn't last very long....
Is there an alternative solution? I don't have any gear or tools to mod it and I have yet to purchase the amzn pellet  (but I will in the future!). 
Is smoking my bacon a lost cause? :(


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2017)

You could try starting a charcoal briquette with a torch & put it in the chip pan with some chips.

This should give you some smoke, don't know how long it will last, but at this point it's better than no smoke at all.

Maybe someone else will come along with a better idea.

But as you have already figured out, the ultimate solution is an Amazen tray.

Al


----------



## firemanjon (Feb 11, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> You could try starting a charcoal briquette with a torch & put it in the chip pan with some chips.
> This should give you some smoke, don't know how long it will last, but at this point it's better than no smoke at all.
> Maybe someone else will come along with a better idea.
> But as you have already figured out, the ultimate solution is an Amazen tray.
> ...


+1. Ive used charcoal in mine with wood chips before.


----------



## afogg (Feb 11, 2017)

thanks Al! I'll try that


----------



## milkman55 (Feb 12, 2017)

I have had my MES 30 about two months and I also struggled with this same issue.  

Really two viable options - 

Masterbuilt makes a Cold Smoker attachment for about $50 that is a separate unit with its own power to ignite the chips and feed smoke into the MES30.

A Maze N products makes a 5x8 AMNPS tray to hold pellets that fits inside your MES30 that you ignite with a blow torch.  

Both these options will allow you to smoke with low or no heat in your MES30.

I bought the AMPNS because I didn't want to mess with a separate power requirement for the Masterbuilt Cold Smoker. 

I use the AMPNS if I am smoking below 200f and I use chips and the internal chip drawer if smoking at high temps.   The AMPNS can be used for all temps and you don't have to refill like you do the chips, but I most stay around when I smoke and don't mind reloading the chips.  Smoked ribs today with pecan chips.

Going to smoke bacon at 140f with my AMPNS this next week.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 14, 2017)

A new soldering iron (no lead contamination)...  a tin can...  sawdust...   works OK...    Mine didn't work too well with chips...













Soldering iron.png



__ daveomak
__ Feb 14, 2017


----------



## cmayna (Feb 14, 2017)

afogg & milkman55,  You might consider a mailbox mod using a AMNPS or AMNTS for your MES smoke requirements.  There are lots of threads to read about this.


----------



## firemanjon (Feb 14, 2017)

cmayna said:


> afogg & milkman55,  You might consider a mailbox mod using a AMNPS or AMNTS for your MES smoke requirements.  There are lots of threads to read about this.


This is what I have gone to now with mine...works great


----------

